# shoulders tris day after chest ok?



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

need a bit of advice as had been training with a simple ...chest shoulders tri, legs,back and bi on a two on one off..

i am now on week 5 of cycle and am lifting a fair bit heavier and with more intensity so need to switch it around a bit..i went in this eve and after 40 mins had done my chest properly but with the heavy bench and inclines etc i had put a lot in and just don't have left enough to do shoulders properly..i can finnish tris usually but with running out of time i just did chest..my main question is am i ok to do shoulders and tris tomorrow? i wouldn't usually do a body part i had used straight away but with not training them alone/finnishing them off and them being secondary when benching am i ok to do them next day?

the other question is with doing two on one off i end up training body parts every 5/6 days whats best for bulk where thats concerned?


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

go ahead and train them you will be fine, if anything stronger than when you would normally do shoulders and tris at the end of your workout, since you will be fresher the next day... which is why i dont like chest/shoulders/tri on the same day. As for how often training a bodypart works for you, thats something you need to experiment with and find out, it can be quite different from person to person, depending on how you train, gear use, nutrition, how much rest you get outside gym etc etc.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

husaberg said:


> need a bit of advice as had been training with a simple ...chest shoulders tri, legs,back and bi on a two on one off..
> 
> i am now on week 5 of cycle and am lifting a fair bit heavier and with more intensity so need to switch it around a bit..i went in this eve and after 40 mins had done my chest properly but with the heavy bench and inclines etc i had put a lot in and just don't have left enough to do shoulders properly..i can finnish tris usually but with running out of time i just did chest..my main question is am i ok to do shoulders and tris tomorrow? i wouldn't usually do a body part i had used straight away but with not training them alone/finnishing them off and them being secondary when benching am i ok to do them next day?
> 
> the other question is with doing two on one off i end up training body parts every 5/6 days whats best for bulk where thats concerned?


Imo f that

Imo Defiantly don't do shoulders and tris the day after you've just done chest and tris.

Day 1 back bies

Day 2 off

Day 3 chest tris

Day 4 off

Day 5 shoulders

Day 6 legs

Day 7 off

Like many say, you won't get enough intensity on your shoulders as you've used your triceps on the previous day for heavy lifting.

And why train tris two days straight? Works for some but if your not seeing progress that could be one reason why.

For a "bulk" it doesn't matter how you train imo, you could change your training to just 'heavy lifts lower reps' (obv reduced, light or no cardio) it's the diet, different for some people but for me, the correct macros, your winning.

You grow when you feed and rest not in the gym


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

As above, but slot in abs /core into shoulder day

Also legs on a monday, as everyone does chest on a Monday and the squat rack is empty


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

btw my advice was just as a one off, if you didnt get it all done today, i wouldnt set up a weekly routine that way.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Imo f that
> 
> Imo Defiantly don't do shoulders and tris the day after you've just done chest and tris.
> 
> ...


thanks for reply... i didn't do tris just chest..if i had had time to finnish tris i would have just fitted shoulders in later in the week..i am putting wieght on at a rapid pace in first two weeks 7kg (would imagine water is some of it)..haven't wieghed myself for maybe a couple weeks but was 10kg heavier than start wieght last time i did and considering i have dropped bodyfat also (aided by fasted cardio)so i am getting most things right..the fact i have been bigger before i think (muscle memory) is meaning i pack it on quickly


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Training chest, shoulders and triceps is a common push workout and is fine to train in one session


----------



## Fuarknez (Jul 5, 2013)

husaberg said:


> thanks for reply... i didn't do tris just chest..if i had had time to finnish tris i would have just fitted shoulders in later in the week..i am putting wieght on at a rapid pace in first two weeks 7kg (would imagine water is some of it)..haven't wieghed myself for maybe a couple weeks but was 10kg heavier than start wieght last time i did and considering i have dropped bodyfat also (aided by fasted cardio)so i am getting most things right..the fact i have been bigger before i think (muscle memory) is meaning i pack it on quickly


In the first two weeks you've gained 7kg?!? You definitely want to rethink your diet, quite a bit of that will be fat if not most of it.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

with all due respect i have put on 12kg now in 5 weeks and my bodyfat is down not up, i am 6'3" and wiegh 109kg started at 97kg and having been much bigger i put wieght on quickly..as i say muscle memory/(having been big before) is a big factor in this ..if i was a 9 stone weed and gained 7kg in a couple weeks i would think the scales were wrong but for someone my size it's not such a big amount and as i also mentioned some of it will be water as i am using a small amount of decca but even so i know i am not bloated ..one thing i can say for sure though is it's not fat


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

husaberg said:


> need a bit of advice as had been training with a simple ...chest shoulders tri, legs,back and bi on a two on one off..
> 
> i am now on week 5 of cycle and am lifting a fair bit heavier and with more intensity so need to switch it around a bit..i went in this eve and after 40 mins had done my chest properly but with the heavy bench and inclines etc i had put a lot in and just don't have left enough to do shoulders properly..i can finnish tris usually but with running out of time i just did chest..my main question is am i ok to do shoulders and tris tomorrow? i wouldn't usually do a body part i had used straight away but with not training them alone/finnishing them off and them being secondary when benching am i ok to do them next day?
> 
> the other question is with doing two on one off i end up training body parts every 5/6 days whats best for bulk where thats concerned?


As weights go up something has to go down to allow for this, in most cases volume. You can't do heavy weight (this is an individual thing) and high volume, it just isn't possible. Heavy chest work will hit your shoulders to a massive degree so, imo, less shoulder work is therefore required.

My Chest/Shoulder/Tris day consists of 7/8 sets of Bench, 1 set of CGBP, 1 set of DB Shoulder Press, and 2 sets each of Side and Rear Laterals.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

Mingster said:


> As weights go up something has to go down to allow for this, in most cases volume. You can't do heavy weight (this is an individual thing) and high volume, it just isn't possible. Heavy chest work will hit your shoulders to a massive degree so, imo, less shoulder work is therefore required.
> 
> My Chest/Shoulder/Tris day consists of 7/8 sets of Bench, 1 set of CGBP, 1 set of DB Shoulder Press, and 2 sets each of Side and Rear Laterals.


finally someone who seems to be on the same wavelenth.. maybe this is the type of thing pscarb meant as well..i was only saying on another thread about shoulders not responding that "is it only me that seems to do 8 or 9 sets for chest or back,legs and 5 or 6 sets max for smaller body parts but working up to max wieght for 5 or more reps and if i can get 8 i'll put more wieght on and do another set..everytime i train i either lift more wieght on every excercise or at least get more reps if i have to use same wieght and i constantly push with basic excercises..the guy was getting told to do 25 sets! of lying cable this and bent forward flying thats etc..my thoughts were that if you stick to basic bulking excercises and just keep pushing and adding wieght they will respond.. started to think it was just me that that approach works for..i can undertand wanting to get definition and maybe emphasizing a lagging head or part of the muscle once you are a big un, but up untill then it seemed like it wouldn't help..though i suppose whaytever excercise you do if you keep going heavier it will have a positive effect to a degree..

but anyway i'm waffling again...... your less is more approach makes sense to me but as i say i was begginning to think i was doing it all wrong and that maybe i should be doing loads of sets like most seem to be doing... but how can you do these 25 set routines at max wieght? and if you do them a 80% or whatever whats the point? anyway thanks for your reply


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

husaberg said:


> finally someone who seems to be on the same wavelenth.. maybe this is the type of thing pscarb meant as well..i was only saying on another thread about shoulders not responding that "is it only me that seems to do 8 or 9 sets for chest or back,legs and 5 or 6 sets max for smaller body parts but working up to max wieght for 5 or more reps and if i can get 8 i'll put more wieght on and do another set..everytime i train i either lift more wieght on every excercise or at least get more reps if i have to use same wieght and i constantly push with basic excercises..the guy was getting told to do 25 sets! of lying cable this and bent forward flying thats etc..my thoughts were that if you stick to basic bulking excercises and just keep pushing and adding wieght they will respond.. started to think it was just me that that approach works for..i can undertand wanting to get definition and maybe emphasizing a lagging head or part of the muscle once you are a big un, but up untill then it seemed like it wouldn't help..though i suppose whaytever excercise you do if you keep going heavier it will have a positive effect to a degree..
> 
> but anyway i'm waffling again...... your less is more approach makes sense to me but as i say i was begginning to think i was doing it all wrong and that maybe i should be doing loads of sets like most seem to be doing... but how can you do these 25 set routines at max wieght? and if you do them a 80% or whatever whats the point? anyway thanks for your reply


No worries.

I train 3 times a week, and pretty much always have done. Push/Pull/Legs works best for me. I never exceed 15 sets including warm ups and often do quite a few less. I do one major compound exercise for 6-8 low rep sets including warm ups, then 1 or two sets of subsequent exercises with maximum effort for slightly higher reps. We all have a finite amount we can put into a single session and, imo, volume only serves to dilute that effort over more sets. You can't train with maximum effort and volume, it simply isn't possible as you are always saving something for the multitude of sets/exercises to come.


----------

